# die optimale light Pilkrute



## Klippman (20. September 2005)

Moin miteinander,

offen gesagt bin ich dem Anglerboard beigetreten, um eine Frage von ehrlichen Anglern beantwortet zu bekommen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach der optimale Pilkrute für die Ostsee und habe immer das Gefühl, Händler sagen einem nicht die Wahrheit. Eigentlich verbringe ich meine Zeit mit der Jagd, wenn da nicht die leidenschaftliche Dorschangelei von Heiligenhafen wäre (Kutter und Privatboot mit genug Platz). Seit Jahren fische ich mit einer Hechtspinnrute, 3,30 m und Pilkern um die 60 Gramm (manchmal 45 oder 80 Gramm) an Geflochtener. Nun ist meine Rute wirklich ausgepowert und ich möchte mir eine neue kaufen. Jeder Händler sagt etwas anderes, und bewertet immer die Firmen schlecht, die er nicht im Program hat. Bei Händlern im Internet steht sowieso nur immer "super Aktion" und "für die Räuber der Tiefe" bla, bla, bla. Nun habe ich sie in Hamburg alle durch und stehe vor der Shimano Beastmaster bis 120 Gramm, die es aber nur in 3,00 m gibt, der Cormoran Titanium light Pilk, eine traumhafte Rute mit Titaniumfäden im Blank, aber mit 80 bis zu 180 Gramm erscheint sie mir etwas zu hart für leichte Pilker (€269,00!!!) und der dreiteiligen Dega Dorschspin bis 120 Gramm, die aufgrund Ihrer 2,45 m etwas schwabelig wirkt, obwohl Sie eine tolle Aktion hat. 
Ich werde meine ersten Gehversuche mit dieser Frage im Forum machen, und glaube, während ich so schreibe, es war ein guter Entschluß, sich hier anzumelden.


Stramme Leine, krumme Beine, glatte Planke und ich sag Danke!


----------



## welsfaenger (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Hallo,

du wirst hier im Forum natürlich auch zig verschiedene Meinungen hören. Viele bevorzugen die Penn Charisma oder irgendwelche Shimano Ruten. Es gibt sicherlich auch sehr viele gute Ruten auf dem Markt (von denen ich auch schon so einige getestet habe !).
Mein persönlicher Favorit, der sogar für erstaunlich wenig Geld zu haben ist (das Problem ist eher diese Rute überhaupt noch zu bekommen !) ist eine Byron Radial Techno Braided Carbon. Die Rute wiegt schlappe 200 gr. ist 265 cm lang (OK, vom Kutter dürfte sie ein wenig länger sein) und man kann mit der Rute von 30 bis 150 gr. wir´klich alles sehr gut angeln. Ich bevorzuge diese Rute aus 4 Gründen:
- extrem schneller Blank mit Spectra Spitze (noch keinen schnelleren in der hand gehabt !)
- extrem leicht
- man merkt den allerkleinsten Zupfer
- mit Glück für 60-70 € zu haben.
- Problem: man bekommt diese Rute wahrscheinlich nirgendwo mehr !
Du kannst natürlich auch bis Dezember warten dann wollte ich eine Harrison aufbauen, und falls die Rute richtig gut wird habe ich schon ein paar Vorbestellungen


----------



## Meeres_Angler (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

hallo
ruten giebt es viele aber wie teuer darf sie sein?
von yad giebt es auch schöne ruten und die sind auch nicht so teuer.
von der dega habe ich den vorgänger die doschspin bis 95 g 3,25m lang ist echt super aber der blank ist eher weich die 3,45 bis 120g habe ich auch aber die ist etwas härter.
mal sehen was du ausgeben willst dann finden wir schon was.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## melis (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Also bei Penn bist du immer Richtig. Das sind für den Preis die besten Ruten(natürlich werden Daiwa oder Shimano fans da den Kopfschütteln), glaub mir einfach es ist als ob Penn die Meeresangelei erfunden hätte oder hat es sogar. Und vieles von Penn wird von anderen Herstellern nachgemacht! Wenn das nichts bedeutet.

Die Penn Charisma ist schon gut, keine Frage aber meine Nummer eins bei Penn ist die Penn Prion Pilk, hat alles was sein muss und noch mehr. Durfte die mal ausprobieren und kann nur sagen, ich dachte meine Beastmaster ist super aber die unglaublich. Einen Haken hat die Sache doch, Sie ist nur 3,00meter lang. Aber das macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Unterschied weil die so gut ist. Solltest du interesse habe, schau bei ebay nach hier ist eine Artikelnummer 7181481933 gib die bei der Suche ein und du wirst zu einem Shop gelangen von fitforfishing. Der bietet die günstig an. Laut Katalog kostet die 224,60€ und er will nur 139€. Hab schon mehrmals dort gekauft/ersteigert immer super zufrieden.
Glaub mir für den Preis ist die deutlich besser als alles was mehr kostet. Auch 200€ würde ich dafür hinblättern!!

Lass uns wissen wofür du dich entschieden hast.


----------



## Michael J. (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Hallo und erstmal WILLKOMMEN im Board |welcome: !

Bei der Frage teilen sich wirklich die Meinungen.
Die "optimale" Ostsee Pilkrute definiert jeder anders.Der Eine mag weiche und lange Ruten, der Andere harte und kurze, billige,teure.....etc
Für optimal würde ich sehen:2,70-3,30m lange Rute;schnelle Aktion

Also,nicht erschrecken,wenn du verschiedene Rutentypen an den Kopf geworfen bekommst :m .

Ich z.B. könnte dir auch die Penn Charisma empfehlen(Preis ca.100-120€)!Wirklich gute Rute zum guten Preis!
Zur welchen Rute ich dir auch raten kann,dass ist die Spro Premium Power X Pilk(Preis ca. 50-60€)!


----------



## melis (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Ich z.B. könnte dir auch die Penn Charisma empfehlen(Preis ca.100-120€)!Wirklich gute Rute zum guten Preis!

Ist für 139€ nicht die Prion besser(wenn jemanden 3,00meter reichen)? Immerhin verlangen die laut Katalog dafür 224,90€ und für die Charisma 144,90€-169,90€ je nach Teilung. Und die Ausstattung ist deutlich besser. Alleine die Fuli DPS Gold Schraubrollenhalter sind ihr Geld wert.

Warum ich so begeister von der Penn bin? Die verwenden die besten Sachen aus Japan geparrt mit der Gründlichkeit und Präzision der Deutschen. Schließlich hat ein deutscher der nach Amerika gegangen ist Penn gegründet. 
Ich bezweifle nicht das andre Hersteller super Ruten bauen können. Doch das Angebot ist wirklich sensationell. Schließlich bietet ein anderer Händler bei ebay die gleich Rute für viel mehr an.


----------



## detlefb (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Hi Klippmann,

"welcome on Board" und viel Spass hier.

Schau dich dochmal nach einer Spro " Shadow Force " Light Pilk um. 60-120gr mit guter Aktion.


----------



## Piotr84 (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Moin,

ich würde dir die Balzer Softpilk Dorsch wg.30-140g länge 2,85meter empfehlen habe sie selber.Man spürt jeden leichten zupfer.Habe sie auch schon beim Heringsangeln benutzt.Bin mit ihr vollkommen zufrieden habe damit im Angelladen 7kg dran gehabt zum testen,10kg kann man damit locker hochheben habe es mit meinen augen selber gesehen!!!Oktober kommt das neue Modell raus und kostet ca 60euros.Musst dich mal mit denn Angelladen in Bergedorf(Mohrenberg) in verbindung setzen wenn du sie haben willst.Kann mich nur wiederholen Super rute werde mir das neue Modell auch noch Holen!!!


----------



## Michael J. (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Ist für 139€ nicht die Prion besser(wenn jemanden 3,00meter reichen)? Immerhin verlangen die laut Katalog dafür 224,90€ und für die Charisma 144,90€-169,90€ je nach Teilung. Und die Ausstattung ist deutlich besser. Alleine die Fuli DPS Gold Schraubrollenhalter sind ihr Geld wert.



Ich hab die Penn sogar noch billiger gefunden als 100 T€uronen(Beispiel) :m :
http://froogle.google.de/froogle?q=Penn+Charisma+&hl=de&lr=&sa=N&tab=ff&oi=froogler

Und die Penn Prion is aber doch ne Ecke teurer(Beispiel) als die Charisma :m :
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s101951...ipt?article=0030_Prion+Pilk+=281D-B308-300=29


----------



## Michael J. (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Achso noch etwas:


			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Ist für 139€ nicht die Prion besser(wenn jemanden 3,00meter reichen)? .... Und die Ausstattung ist deutlich besser. Alleine die Fuli DPS Gold Schraubrollenhalter sind ihr Geld wert.



Das stimmt!Der Preis is ebenfalls(im Gegenteil zur Charisma find ich).... #6 



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ich so begeister von der Penn bin? Die verwenden die besten Sachen aus Japan geparrt mit der Gründlichkeit und Präzision der Deutschen. Schließlich hat ein deutscher der nach Amerika gegangen ist Penn gegründet.
> Ich bezweifle nicht das andre Hersteller super Ruten bauen können. Doch das Angebot ist wirklich sensationell. Schließlich bietet ein anderer Händler bei ebay die gleich Rute für viel mehr an.




Besser hät ich es auch nicht sagen können! #r


----------



## Michael J. (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest du interesse habe, schau bei ebay nach hier ist eine Artikelnummer 7181481933 gib die bei der Suche ein und du wirst zu einem Shop gelangen von fitforfishing. Der bietet die günstig an. Laut Katalog kostet die 224,60€ und er will nur 139€.




Hab ich irgendwie übersehen (ich hab zuviel #2,  |supergri )

Na gut unter dem Gesichtspunkt-ganz klar PENN Prion


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Wenns auch was billiges sein darf würd ich ne Powerstick 135 von Balzer empfehlen !
kostet nur ca. 50 € und hat n Wg von 40-135 !


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Klippmann hatte mich angemailt, ich hatte die Diskussion so vorausgesehen und stelle deswegen auch mal meine Antwortmail an Klippmann hier rein:

Da kommst Du aber gleich mit einer der "härtesten" Fragen um die Ecke als 
Einstand)
Aber zuerst mal herzlich wilkommen und viel Spass mit dem Anglerboard.

Zu den Ruten:

Das ist natürlich alles zuerst mal Geschmacksache.
Der eine mag härtere Ruten mit Spitzenaktion, der andere bevorzugt Ruten mit 
semiparabolischer oder sogar durchgehender Aktion zum Dorsche wuppen.

Der eine kommt besser mit Längen um 2,70m zuercht, der andre braucht dafür 
3,30m.

Deswegen lässt es sich wirklich schlecht sagen, ob eine Rute jetzt Deinen 
Bedürfnissen entspricht.

Klar ist dass Händler das verkaufen wollen was sie am Lager haben oder ihre 
bevorzugte Marke.

Das Dich da ein Händler direkt "anschwindelt" kann zwar vorkommen, da 
schneidet er sich aber ins eigene Fleisch, wenn Du das merkst gehste ja 
nicht mehr hin.

Ich kann Dir nur sagen welche Rute ich gerne nehme, da stehe ich allerdings 
in der modernen Angelei auch ziemlich alleine da)

Zum leichten Pilken die Sportex TurboSpin 4 (WG 75 Gramm), zum etwas 
schwereren die 6er.

Reicht für die Ostsee allemal aus.

Nachteil:
Sportex verwendet keine so hochverdichtete Kohlefaser, deswegen sind die 
Ruten im Vegleich zu anderen gleicher etwas schwerer.

Aber gerade wwegen der weniger hoch verdichteten Faser haben sie eine in 
meinen Augen wesentlich bessere, ausgewogenere Aktion und sind keine so 
harten Spitzeaktionsprügel.

AbBER WIE GESAGT: Das ist meine persönliche Meinung!!!

Dazu wird Dir bei entsprechender Fragestellung im Board fast jeder was 
andres sagen oder empfehlen.

Deswegen empfehle ich Dir, mal mit Boardies angeln zu gehen und die bitten, 
ob Du mal mit deren Ruten ein paar Minuten angeln kannst.
So kannst Du am schnellsten rausfinden, welcher Rutentyp Dir am besten 
zusagt und dann auch gezielt den Händler fragen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (20. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

also mir kommt nichts anderes mehr als die Shimano TechniumDF 300cm. 50-100gr. C.W. in die Hand das ist eine absolute Traumrute. Sie kostet um die 130€


----------



## Klippman (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Moin und herzlichen Dank für die rege Beteiligung oder besser gesagt Hilfe. Ich hatte immer gedacht, bei meiner Jägerei sei alles kompliziert...ist es aber nicht. Es macht bum und alles fällt um. Ich hoffe der Verglaich zwischen Kaliber und Wurfgewicht sei gestattet. Bis dato glaubte ich, Ich sei ein relativ versierter Dorschangler, weil ich im Kutterdurchschnitt immer recht gut dastehe....aber jetzt wird mir bewußt wie unprofessionell  ich die Sache angegangen bin. Zu meiner Entscheidungsfindung werde ich sicher noch einige Zeit brauchen, da ich nun richtig ins Grübeln gekommen bin, aber das ist auch irgendwie schön und interessant.
Gruß Klippman


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Nimm Dir die Zeit für die Entscheidungsfindung und geh nicht nur zu einem Händler. Schnell gefreit hat oft gereut und die Ehe mit Deiner Rute ist meistens bis dass ihr Tod Euch scheidet.
Auch wenn's die Versandhändler jetzt ärgern wird, was ich hier sage. Aber das Rückgaberecht im Versandhandel eröffnet Dir die Möglichkeit, eine Rute wenigstens kurz zu testen, bevor Du Dich für sie entscheidest, solange Du sie dabei heile lässt und sauber wieder zurückschickst, wenn sie Deinen Ansprüchen nicht genügt.


----------



## ossis angelladen (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

bei verwendung einer geflochtenen bevorzuge ich etwas mehr aktion in der rute. den einen oder anderen knapp gehakten fisch kann ich so trotzdem landen.
absolut super, weil zudem noch stabil sind für mich die rhino-ruten rhino df ultra 100-175g wg 2,85, 3,15 und 3,35m länge und rhino df offshore ligt pilk mit 50-130g wg. 2,60, 2,85 und 3,15m.
die wurfgewichte sind mit diesen wegen der stabilität zwar nicht übertrieben, die aktionen jedoch erheblich weicher, wie die wurfgewichtsangabe vermuten läßt.
in anbetracht der angelmethode ist das etwas höhere gewicht der ruten o.k..
die preise für diese ruten dürften sich zwischen 65 und 80 € bewegen - ein weiterer pluspunkt.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

... und entscheide dich nicht,bevor du die Shimano Aspire :l in 330 cm und 50 Gr.WG in der Hand gehabt hast  #6


----------



## Klippman (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Moin nochmals, 
ich habe nun die letzten 2 Stunden im Netz verbracht, obwohl ich eigentlich keine Zeit dazu habe aber Angeln geht halt vor. Ich werde es so machen und mir eine Rute im Versand bestellen und pfleglich auf der grünen Wiese testen. Somit könnte ich sie tauschen falls sie mir nicht gefällt und ich muß mir nicht die beschriebene Diskussion vom Händler anhören, der eh alles besser weiß. Meine Entscheidung wird in Richtung Penn Charisma 3,00 m (120 Gramm) mit Wechselspitze bis 190 Gramm fallen. Da ich es als Hamburger genauso weit an die Nordsee habe, wie an die Ostsee wäre ich mit der 190iger Spitze auch gut für die Makrelentour gerüstet. Die Frage ist nur:  dreiteilig oder zweiteilig. Die Transportlänge ist mir eigentlich egal, die Frage ist nur, ob eine dreiteilige Rute eine andere (schlechter) Aktion als eine zweiteilige. Na ja, das finde ich auch noch ´raus, oder?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Klippman


----------



## Ralf-H (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> ... und entscheide dich nicht,bevor du die Shimano Aspire :l in 330 cm und 50 Gr.WG in der Hand gehabt hast #6


 
Moin,

benutzt Du die Aspire 3,30m, 50g WG echt zum Pilken? Ich wollte mir die eigentlich zum Spinnfischen vom Ufer besorgen (mit Multi).
Beschreib doch mal kurz Deine Erfahrungen damit.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

.... durfte sie mir leider erst für ein WE von einem Kollegen ausleihen.
Zum "light" pilken ist die wie geschaffen, gefischt habe ich sie mit (meiner) Mitchell 300 und einer 10 kg-Fireline.
Die Zusammenstellung war allerdings nicht optimal,ich würde eine bessere Rolle und eine noch dünnere Schnur empfehlen.
Allerdings fische ich, wie der Fragesteller, damit nicht vom Kutter,sondern vom eigenen Boot.
Somit kann ich mal kurz den Motor anlassen,wenn der Fisch nicht so folgen will,wie ich es will. 


gruss

Uli H.


----------



## Klippman (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Moin Ulrich, welche Rute hattest  Du Dir geliehen? Die Penn Charisma oder die Aspire von Shimano??? Gruß Klippman


----------



## detlefb (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> ... und entscheide dich nicht,bevor du die Shimano Aspire :l in 330 cm und 50 Gr.WG in der Hand gehabt hast  #6



Na ja, manche benutzen auch einen Maserati zum Pflügen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

@Klippman : Die Aspire

@detlefB : light pilken ist dat Gegenteil von pflügen ....


----------



## ossis angelladen (21. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

sorry für unbeabsichtigte nicht erwünschte einmischung.





			
				Klippman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin nochmals,
> ich habe nun die letzten 2 Stunden im Netz verbracht, obwohl ich eigentlich keine Zeit dazu habe aber Angeln geht halt vor. Ich werde es so machen und mir eine Rute im Versand bestellen und pfleglich auf der grünen Wiese testen. Somit könnte ich sie tauschen falls sie mir nicht gefällt und ich muß mir nicht die beschriebene Diskussion vom Händler anhören, der eh alles besser weiß. Meine Entscheidung wird in Richtung Penn Charisma 3,00 m (120 Gramm) mit Wechselspitze bis 190 Gramm fallen. Da ich es als Hamburger genauso weit an die Nordsee habe, wie an die Ostsee wäre ich mit der 190iger Spitze auch gut für die Makrelentour gerüstet. Die Frage ist nur: dreiteilig oder zweiteilig. Die Transportlänge ist mir eigentlich egal, die Frage ist nur, ob eine dreiteilige Rute eine andere (schlechter) Aktion als eine zweiteilige. Na ja, das finde ich auch noch ´raus, oder?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xhonk (22. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Moin Klippman,

mit der Penn machst du garantiert nichts falsch. Den Einsatz auf der grünen Wiese kannst du Dir sparen.
Ich habe die Penn Charisma 30-120gr in 3 Meter seit gut 3 Jahren und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist einfach Spitze. Bevorzugen würde ich auf jeden Fall die zweiteilige Rute, wenn die Transportlänge kein Problem darstellt.
Für die Kieler Bucht reicht die leichtere Spitze völlig aus.
Wenn du mit geflochtener Schnur angelst reicht ein maximales Pilkergewicht von 100gr in 98% aller Fälle aus.
Außerdem stehst du nicht vor der Qual der Wahl wenn du nur eine Spitze hast. 
Fürs Makrelenangeln würde ich allerdings eine kürzere und steifere Rute nehmen.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg|wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (30. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Nach reichlicher Recherche in diesem Board bzw. dieses Threads, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir die Charisma Senso Pilk in 3 Meter mit 30-120 Gramm zu ordern. xhonk hat ja schon mal mit der 120er Serie gefischt. Was ist die Untergrenze beim Ködergewicht, wo man aber auch wirklch noch erstklassiges Ködergefühl hat? Ich fische nämlich gerne in der Gewichtsklasse 35-50 Gramm Pilkergewicht und das sind manche Knüppel schon überfordert #c .

Alternativ habe ich noch die "Magna Matrix MX-9 Mega Jig" 3,05 Meter und 10-65 Gramm Wurfgewicht im Visier.


----------



## Louis (30. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, manche benutzen auch einen Maserati zum Pflügen.




Das waren lambourghini....die haben zuerst Traktoren gebaut und dann Rennwagen |bla:  :q


----------



## Louis (30. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Nach reichlicher Recherche in diesem Board bzw. dieses Threads, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir die Charisma Senso Pilk in 3 Meter mit 30-120 Gramm zu ordern. xhonk hat ja schon mal mit der 120er Serie gefischt. Was ist die Untergrenze beim Ködergewicht, wo man aber auch wirklch noch erstklassiges Ködergefühl hat? Ich fische nämlich gerne in der Gewichtsklasse 35-50 Gramm Pilkergewicht und das sind manche Knüppel schon überfordert #c .
> 
> Alternativ habe ich noch die "Magna Matrix MX-9 Mega Jig" 3,05 Meter und 10-65 Gramm Wurfgewicht im Visier.




Ich fische die auch und bin was Köderführung, Bisserkennung und Drillverhalten betrifft sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist mit die erste bein rausheben eines 42er Dorsches gleich mal am 2. Rutenring durchgebrochen. Wurde anstandslos getauscht. Aber für mich gilt nun. Kein rausheben mehr...ist eben kein Kran. Du fischt aber eh vom kienen Boot und greift daher eher direkt an den Fisch...oder? 

Von Kutter aus behelfe ich mir eben mit nem schnuckelichen Teleskopgaff oder ich hebe die Fische an der Schnur aus dem Wasser. Geht auch und schon die Spitze.

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Louis (30. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Nach reichlicher Recherche in diesem Board bzw. dieses Threads, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir die Charisma Senso Pilk in 3 Meter mit 30-120 Gramm zu ordern. xhonk hat ja schon mal mit der 120er Serie gefischt. Was ist die Untergrenze beim Ködergewicht, wo man aber auch wirklch noch erstklassiges Ködergefühl hat? Ich fische nämlich gerne in der Gewichtsklasse 35-50 Gramm Pilkergewicht und das sind manche Knüppel schon überfordert #c .
> 
> Alternativ habe ich noch die "Magna Matrix MX-9 Mega Jig" 3,05 Meter und 10-65 Gramm Wurfgewicht im Visier.



Ich hab mit der mangels Ruten (standen zuhause) auch schon mal auf Mefo mit nem 20er Wobbler gefischt. Ging auch - gerade so eben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ habe ich noch die "Magna Matrix MX-9 Mega Jig" 3,05 Meter und 10-65 Gramm Wurfgewicht im Visier.



Hallo Fischbox!

Diese Magna Matrix Ruten von Balzer sind einfach geil! Ich hab die Seatrout in 315 und die Speedpilk in 335 beides Traumruten!

Die Speedpilk kann einem "groben" Angler zu hart sein aber für eine vollkontakt Junkie wie mich ist die einfach nur geil! Hab bis jetzt kaum Fische verloren aber viele gefangen wenn es bei anderen nicht so gut aussah...

siehe links!  #6


----------



## chris13 (30. September 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Also ich fische die Penn Senso Pilk mit 30-120g wg.!!!Super teil und nicht soooooo teuer.
Is ne weiche Rute aber kein Lämmerschwanz.Damit bekommst du auch etwas größere Dorsch aussem Wasser(eigene erfahrung)da musst du zwar etwas langsamer drillen hast aber einen heiden spaß!!!So viel spaß beim kaufen...Chris


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

na, hier gabs doch schon mal ein paar Gute Tips für meine Suche ... :m
mal sehen das ich mir demnächst was passendes in 2,4 - 2,7m für meine  Nußschale zulege ....


----------



## thobi (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

moin!
kann auch nur die TechniumDF 300cm. 50-100gr. von shimano empfehlen.
hatte vorher eine yad cleaveland 300cm und bis 130gr.
war auch i.o.
aber die shimano is etwas besser in sachen bißerkennung.

thobi


----------



## Klippman (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: die optimale light Pilkrute*

Moin, nun möchte ich das Thema, welches ich anfing auch beenden. Ich habe mir nun eine Penn Charisma, dreiteilig mit Doppelspitze gekauft. Penn direkt hat mir zur Dreiteiligen geraten und ich muß sagen, es ist die beste und schönste Rute, die ich je gefischt habe. Ich war neulich mit der Tanja los und habe mit beiden Spitzen perfekt fischen können und dies mit jeweils 40 -60 Gramm und mit der stärkeren Spitz bis 80 Gramm (nur zum Testen). Die "bis 190 Gramm" Spitze wird sich auch sehr gut für Norwegen oder die Nordsee eignen. Nochmals herzliche Dank an alle, die mir Tips gaben.

Gruß Klippman


----------

